# Unusual Chocolate Truffles Needed - Chocolate Final Coming!!



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

Good evening!!!

I am about a week from my chocolate final and I will need to make a dozen truffles of my choosing. I want to push myself a bit and want to do something funky and unsual. Does anyone have some cool truffle recipes I can play with??

Thanks!!!!

Dan


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

umm if its for an exam , shouldnt it be you doing the experimenting rather than asking other people for ideas , its not really your own work if you are getting recipes from others, so i really think its wrong of you to ask for help. Its an exam and that means everything you do for it from conception of an idea to the execution of it has to come from only you. 
stay true , be honest and hard working and good luck with the exam


----------



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

Greetings

The final exam requirements are to present 12 chocolate confections in a chocolate box that I have already made. The box, a tic tac toe board, is pictured below. They are judged on the tempering of the chocolate, consistency of the sizes, and overall difficulty of the confections made. My school does not emphasize creating new formulas, just accurately reproducing them. I am looking for unusual formulas to add an additional level of difficulty to the exam and inspiration for a new truffle recipe. 

I have some amazing herbal tangerine ginger tea with a bold flavour and bright red colour whic I think will be great to infuse into a white chocolate truffle. Other ideas are welcome



Have a good weekend.

Dan


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

ChicagoDan, 

sounds like they would be lovely, just make them the technically best you can.


----------



## chefjune (May 11, 2001)

Dan, our favorites, and the most requested truffle of all the varieties I make, is a dark chocolate ganache flavored with Grappa. Looks "ordinary," tastes extraordinary!


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

A couple of favorites of my customers and in local chocolate competitions are 1) port reduction filled dark chocolate 2) spicy... cinnamon oil added to milk chocolate centers, dipped in dark chocolate.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Not good for a truffle per se, but if you're doing any molded pieces, I just did a double layer piece with a layer of cherry preserves and a layer of thai basil infused ganache. It's an awesome combination, if I do say so myself...

But not particularly complex.

I've done a double layer dipped piece with a layer of strawberry pate de fruit and a layer of dark chocolate balsamic vinegar ganache. Andrew Garrison Schotts has a recipe for his version in his book, i used that pate de fruit recipe but my own ganache. That's an interesting and fairly technically complex piece.

One piece that alway has people coming back for more (and bringing friends to try it) is curry. Find a nice curry powder, infuse it in cream and use it to make a milk chocolate ganache, then dip in dark chocolate.


----------

